# 10wk & 4 day old baby .. can i give him baby rice?



## SWEETCHEEKS (Sep 15, 2005)

Hi  

My SIL just suggested starting my son on a very small amount of baby rice either at tea time or just b4 bed.

Reason being, for the past 2 weeks Drew has slept from 10pm until 7am every morning and for the past two mornings has woke up at 2am, & 3am for a feed, taking 5/6 oz's ...

Im just wondering wheather he is getting more hungry and this is the reason for him waking,   i wouldnt want him to wake up very hungry!!!  

Hes been a good sleeper since the day he was born, im very lucky!   oh and also his dad is 6ft 2in and is of medium build ... and Drew is taking after him and is very long so im thinking he made need more food than a little baby!!! 

Thanks...

Sweetcheeks xxx


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hiysa

He is prob havving a growth spurt the reason for wanting to be fed more. Try increasing his milk during the day. You may have to look at hungrier baby milk.

Please avoid starting any solids yet as his tummy will struggle to digest it.

If this increase in milk doesnt work then please see your HV.

Jxx


----------



## SWEETCHEEKS (Sep 15, 2005)

thanks janette 4 your quick responce  

can i mix and match sma gld with sma hungry baby milk for night times?

because 2be honest i dont want to start drew on solids just yet  ..

thank you ..

sweetcheeks x


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hiya

You may find that he is lookibng for a more filling milk generally. Try him with the hungrier milk at nite and see what happens.

The hungrier milk can make a baby constipated.

Jxx


----------

